# 94' Altima (need help removing stick shift knob/handle)



## Phillgiroux (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey, I just need some help. On a 94' Altima I am trying to replace the stick shift handle/knob. I need to know if it comes off and if it does, how to do it. I bought a new one from where I work and I can not figure out how to get the handle off of my manual. 
Just to clarify, I don't want to remove the whole stick shift. Just the knob you hold to shift. I tried just turning, looking for any set screws, or any thing that can screw on or off and I don't see anything. If anyone out there could help me that would be awesome!



(NEVERMIND, got it. Just had to tug at that bastard. Got a pair of visegrips and that worked great. Got the new knob on there.)


----------

